# Velux Skylights - Curb Vs. Deck Mounted



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Curbs are typically used for low pitch/flat roofs. Your pitch is fine for deck mounted.


----------



## ferguselora (Oct 23, 2011)

*velux skylight*

i am putting in a curb mounted skylight but cant figure out how to attach the rain sensor. 
there is no hole on the curb flashing to put the sensor wire through to the inside. i have gone around all the flashing and cant find an access point for the sensor wire.
anyone any ideas on this, 
what am i missing.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

ferguselora said:


> i am putting in a curb mounted skylight but cant figure out how to attach the rain sensor.
> there is no hole on the curb flashing to put the sensor wire through to the inside. i have gone around all the flashing and cant find an access point for the sensor wire.
> anyone any ideas on this,
> what am i missing.


The rain sensor sits on the top of a lower corner. The wire just drops inside the frame and goes to the connection in the motor area.


----------

